# Dun?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I dont see any pics ..


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Try refreshing. I don't see them right now either, but I saw them before. I can't seem to see anyone else's pics on here today either...


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Here are the links:


http://www.cavallodicatalano.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/IMAG0475.jpg
http://www.cavallodicatalano.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/IMAG0483.jpg
http://www.cavallodicatalano.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/IMAG0486.jpg
http://www.cavallodicatalano.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/June-26-13-Coronado7jpg.jpg
http://www.cavallodicatalano.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/IMAG1987.jpg


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

interesting color.. does look as though it could be a dorsal stripe, but then again it could be what they call counter shading. He looks to be a very light pali color or a champagne ?
so I am in the dont know group


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Perlino dun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I vote perlino dun too


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What colour sire/dam?


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

He's tested EE Aa CrCr SB1 (negative for OLWS), he's perlino and sabino without a doubt. His sire is dunskin, his dam is smoky black sabino.

Sire:









Dam:


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like the pictures are working now


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

There's a metallic sheen to the coat. Could there also be some champagne in there?


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I believe you are "dun" with him, so I will be so kind as to offer to take him off your hands. It's a burden, but someone's gotta do it! :lol: 

Boy, is he gorgeous. <3 I vote dun as well! :wink:


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm not sure what that metallic sheen is its especially noticeable when he's clean. He may carry pearl but neither sire or dam are champagne. 

Thanks 2BigReds he is more than I could've dreamed. I had my eye on him and was planning on breeding my mare to him and when the opportunity came for him to be mine, I'm over the moon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Metallic sheen does not make a horse champagne or pearl. My tested palomino mare has a shiny metallic sheen. She negative for other dilutions. Lots of horses have metallic sheens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Would you know if the sire is homozygous or heterozygous for dun? 

If he's homozygous then your stallion is dun. If not he could still be dun but you won't know for sure until you test him. 

In my opinion I think he's dun  is amazingly gorgeous a color? If so, I vote that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

He's heterozygous for dun, the bay filly in the picture with his dam is a full sibling. The reason I think >maybe< pearl is because it may be in the breed and his dam is black based so it wouldn't show up on her. Either way I'll be testing for dun and I may test for pearl also.

This is why I think maybe pearl (he had just dried from a bath here):


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Now THAT's a handsome horse!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Maybe it's just me but I would have never guessed the dam had cream. :lol:


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Cream (and pearl if it's a possibility) tend to hide on black and add all that sabino it makes it even harder. She was also featured (with baby Coronado at her side) in Barbara Livingston's book "In Living Color"


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

here are some pictures:


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

wakiya said:


> He's heterozygous for dun, the bay filly in the picture with his dam is a full sibling. The reason I think >maybe< pearl is because it may be in the breed and his dam is black based so it wouldn't show up on her. Either way I'll be testing for dun and I may test for pearl also.
> 
> This is why I think maybe pearl (he had just dried from a bath here):




WOW!! he looks like unicorn out of a fairytale book. I've never seen a horse's coat do that. It's stunning!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

wakiya said:


> He's heterozygous for dun, the bay filly in the picture with his dam is a full sibling. The reason I think >maybe< pearl is because it may be in the breed and his dam is black based so it wouldn't show up on her. Either way I'll be testing for dun and I may test for pearl also.
> 
> This is why I think maybe pearl (he had just dried from a bath here):


Hasn't this horse been tested homozygous cream? If he is homozygous cream it is IMPOSSIBLE to be pearl because pearl and cream are on the same locus. You could only have homozygous cream or pearl. The psuedo double cream diluted pearl creams have one cream and one pearl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

wakiya said:


> Cream (and pearl if it's a possibility) tend to hide on black and add all that sabino it makes it even harder. She was also featured (with baby Coronado at her side) in Barbara Livingston's book "In Living Color"


Yeah I knew cream hides on black but I didn't realise she was black either. I'm slacking today lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

IMO it is possible he is dun. However, in the case of an already hugely diluted coat, it is impossible to say 100% based just on the presence of dun factor, when we know that the same primitive markings can occur without the presence of a dun gene. He is one I am not comfortable calling without a test.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Ill post test results as soon as I get them I'm also testing for pearl and ill be testing my grulla roan mare for cream (sire was buckskin roan dam was grulla) and sabino.  before I test I'm going to double check that he or his dam weren't tested for cream which would rule out pearl. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

